

What is behind the name duckduckgo - blackvine
http://www.altvirtual.com/tech-news/duckduckgo-a-new-way-to-search-the-web.html
No seriously is it because most of the good domains are in the hands of cyber-squatters
======
villageidiot
Expected this to be entertaining or informative. Instead it's just a shameless
plug for the site and its founder. Lame, duck.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
For the record, I had nothing to do with the writing or submission of this
article. And I've never heard of the site.

~~~
villageidiot
No worries. Wasn't pointing the finger at you. Just thought the article was
kind of pointless. It's good that you clarified, though - thanks.

